# firefox/mozilla install suse 9.1



## dscottcooper (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello,

I am trying to install firefox and or mozilla in suse 9.1 personal ed. I get the following error:

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified


(firefox-installer-bin:10674): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

I get this as a normal user and as root. I was running Mandrake 10.1 and didn't have this problem. I am still a noob when it comes to linux so any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Scott 
:wave:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I have enjoyed Mandrake 9.0 and now 10.0 both of which had a Mozilla browser on the installation cd's. While I've not used suSe, I expecy the Mozilla browser is also on the cd set as an available package to be installed in the package manager. When browsing the available packages, look in networking and internet, KDE, the Mozilla packages should be there. Also you should find Media Player if you would like some streaming video. If you find Mozilla browser satisfactory great,if not I'll see what I can find to help with Firefox. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

I have SuSe Linux 8.1 and it came with Mozilla and Konqueror web browsers. Of course, there is also Mozilla-Firebird, maybe try using this to see if the same thing happens...? Or check properties make sure there are check marks in the read, write, and execute columns. Also when apps are installed by default protocol is specified for you, otherwise I am sure you may have to specify it yourself. Anyone have info on how to do this? 

cheers


----------

